# {Solved} Nic Card Drivers Thanks !!!

## oldnavy23

Ok so i did a new install of gentoo and the live cd  loaded my Network drivers  for Atheros AR8131M  card but i don't see it when i do either lsmod or dmesg  when i boot up  the pc  it does not work. Does anyone know how i can find out what drivers to load so this network card will work? And yes i did do genkernel.Last edited by oldnavy23 on Wed Apr 07, 2010 3:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## richard.scott

Try installing madwifi-ng and madwifi-ng-tools.

You'll want to unmask the latest version. i'm using:

```
*  net-wireless/madwifi-ng

      Latest version available: 0.9.4.4030.20090529

*  net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools

      Latest version available: 0.9.4.4030.20090529

```

This will give you an ath_pci module you can then load to use your wifi card.

Rich.

----------

## cyrillic

 *oldnavy23 wrote:*   

> Does anyone know how i can find out what drivers to load so this network card will work? 

 

Boot with a LiveCD that supports your hardware, and then do "lspci -k" to see what drivers are being used.

----------

